# Pleco chasing and attacking Fish for no REASON!



## FishMatt

Remember pleco chasing fish now he is chasing and attacking But my fish get away Please Help!


----------



## hXcChic22

Maybe he is not getting the right nutrition like you think. I've heard plecos will chase fish if they're hungry. What type of pleco is it, what size tank, and what are you feeding it?


----------



## FishMatt

Common pleco, 5 gallon tank , Hbh algae grazers.


----------



## Guest

feed that pleco already!


----------



## FishMatt

Daily Sometimes in the morning or in the evening when the lights go out. He eats 1 time a day.


----------



## hXcChic22

I think the problems might be 1) lack of varied diet and 2) he's crowded and feels threatened in a 5 gallon. 
That pleco needs a bigger tank pronto!


----------



## FishMatt

Thank you I'll see what I can do for him.


----------



## Guest

whats a hbh?


----------



## FishMatt

Hbh is the name of a fish supply company.


----------



## FishMatt

Here is a picture of my pleco under my username





Picture is no longer under my username.


----------



## Fishnut2

A common pleco will get up to about 14". It definetely needs a bigger tank ASAP.


----------



## FishMatt

Yep my pleco 3.5 to 4 inches long.


----------



## Cam

Oh my Gosh. You Really *need* a bigger tank for that poor plecostomus. At *minimum*, a 40 Gallon. You *need* to actually look into *and* consider optimal living and care before purchasing an animal.

What do you feed him and does he have proper nuitrition and hiding places? How often do you feed this pleco? 

Once again, please research & learn before buying.


----------



## FishMatt

I plan to put him in a bigger aquarium He eats daily.


----------



## emc7

You could get sinking shrimp pellets, they have more protein than algae. I would go to home depot and buy a 10 ft long piece of pvc pipe just bigger than the pleco and a pvc pipe cutter and chop it into fish-length pieces to cover the bottom of the tank. Ugly, but cheaper than plecocaves.com. I bet the pleco will chill when it has a space of its own,


----------



## FishMatt

Thats a good Idea thanks emc7!


----------



## FishMatt

Today, I put my pleco and my other fish into a 20 gallon tank and my pleco loves the tank. Thanks for all the help.






:EDIT: Wow mousey that is terrible with those plecs. And it is very unfair.


----------



## mousey

you may find even a 20 will eventually be too small for a common plec.I know a lady who has 2 of them in a 30 gallon along with some swordtails.
Both plecs are too big for the tank but as she doesn't have space for a bigger tank she leaves them in the 30. Both fish have to place themselves almost on their tails to fit into the tank and their heads come just above the surface of the tank.
I think this is very unfair to the fish-- but she won't get rid of them because they are her little girl's 'babies'


----------

